# Need a helping hand or a few



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey all,

Thanks to someone I am comming to trust and respect I have decided to take the leap into archery hunting. <<--O/ I am quite excited for this new adventure *OOO* . Like many here I find myself to be quite finacially challenged. For this purpose I come seeking guidance. I plan to go after a Spike or a Cow Elk next season. I should be able to get enough practice in to make a decent shot in that time. I am simply looking for advice on anything and everything those with experience might be able to share with me about a decent starter bow, arrow selection, other equipment I will need, and places where these things may be found at a decent price. Any other information that people would be willing to share about starting this sport along with where some places in northern utah are where one could safely and legally practice would be helpful. Glad to be joining with a new elite group of hunters and look forward to the challenges ahead  

--------4x4 Bronco


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I highly recommend a trip to Utah Archery Center.

Good luck on your new adventure as an archer. Good luck and enjoy!

Whom ever has helped direct you to become an archer should be commended and rewarded.

PRO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, if you want to *enjoy* shooting a bow go with a recure or longbow. 

Simple, beautifull, light in the hand, easy to shoot, quiet, less expensive, deadly, and the *hunting* weapon.

If you want to rely on gadgetry and the never ending cesspool of technological garbage that is modern archery, go with a compound. :x

Cheers,

Tex


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Now Tex, a little harsh I think. Good to see you made back to Utah okay.

Bronco, try several bows and see what 'feels' right in your hand. If you are up north, get a hold of Tex, even though he is a 'traditionlist', he will help get you going.

PRO


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Well, if you want to *enjoy* shooting a bow go with a recure or longbow.
> 
> Simple, beautifull, light in the hand, easy to shoot, quiet, less expensive, deadly, and the *hunting* weapon.
> 
> ...


 :lol: I don't know about the rest of you guys, but I'm really starting to like Tex here -/O\-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Give it time Bronco, his 'cuteness' will wear off.  

PRO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm warnin ya, don't get to close to me or I'll pollute your mind! 8) :twisted:

Ask bwhntr, Zim, Pro, northslope, I've infected them all. heheheheh!

Mmmwwwhhaahaahaa!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I'm warnin ya, don't get to close to me or I'll pollute your mind! 8) :twisted:
> 
> Ask bwhntr, Zim, Pro, northslope, I've infected them all. heheheheh!
> 
> Mmmwwwhhaahaahaa!


I guess it depends on what I'm being polluted with :wink: , but if it is the "wealth of knowledge" about archery that Fish referred to I don't mind taking my chances.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Money is a concern here, yes? UAC is a great shop, but hardly the place to buy an inexpensive bow. They pride themselves on carrying only top of the line stuff.

First - study up. There's tons of info on the Internet and it's all easy to find.

Then go everywhere and shoot every bow you can get your hands on.

Once you've decided on the bow(s) that fit you, go check out the pawn shops. There's plenty of folks out there who drop a grand on a status bow only to later find out that it isn't a good fit for them or that bowhunting isn't their cup of tea. A lot of those barely used bows end up in the pawn shops. Even better if you can get somebody with experience to go with you, (which shouldn't be hard).


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

When you guys talk about shooting as many bows as I can to get a feel for what I like are you talking about places where they let you test out bows before you buy them or using bows of hunters I know or both? If there are places to try out bows before purchasing that would be some very useful information. Again I appologize for my ignorance in this subject and appreciate all the help  .


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com is great for a used bow. If you want something new Go see Gerald a UAC 801-263-7880, he is one of the best bow techs around. Tex is whacked, he hit his head on a rock when he was young (which was a very long time ago) Zim is well.... Zim. Pro is like a wild bulldog and never misses a beat. Epek is the biggest deer slayer, warrior I know. And Fishglyph will talk your ear off if you go shooting with her. Welcome aboard, we are all a bunch of nut jobs, and you are going to fall into the biggest addictions of your life, a thing called bowhunting!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

North Slope must be happy it's friday...I've never heard him talk so much !!!! :wink:


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

TSI Outfitters is a good place to start they let you try out some bows


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> North Slope must be happy it's friday...I've never heard him talk so much !!!! :wink:


It is because I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. 10 days til I start launching arrows at a bull moose.      *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *(())* *(())* *(())* :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ :shock: *OOO* *OOO* *(())* *(())* *(())* :wink: :mrgreen: :| *-band-* --\O :rotfl: o-|| *\-\* :?    <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex is whacked, he hit his head on a rock when he was young (which was a very long time ago)


Whacked, whacker, whacky, whackmaster, whack-a-mole, tallywhacker, whack-happy, nic-nac-paddy-whack, whack-attack, out-of-whack, in-whack, whack-out, whack-up, whack-down, whack-yer-pee pee, yes, I'm all of these things. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Tex is whacked, he hit his head on a rock when he was young (which was a very long time ago)
> 
> 
> Whacked, whacker, whacky, whackmaster, whack-a-mole, whack-happy, nic-nac-paddy-whack, whack-attack, out-of-whack, in-whack, whack-out, whack-up, whack-down, whack-yer-pee pee, yes, I'm all of these things. 8)


Whack-yer-pee pee?? You really have lost it! :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe you ought to stay away from Archery... Bronco !!!!!

These people are *SICK SICK SICK !!!!!!!!*

All of them.!!!....Fish..you should be ashamed of yourself !!! :roll: _(O)_ -)O(- :evil: :evil:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

It doesn't matter what you get, it will only be the first of many. If I were you I would get one with tons of stuff on it cause if you shoot a recurve as good as I do, you need a bit more of a challenge. And just for the record, notice I am not on Tex's list of people he has infected, and I believe I am the only one out of that group that has seen him necked.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

EPEK said:


> It doesn't matter what you get, it will only be the first of many. If I were you I would get one with tons of stuff on it cause if you shoot a recurve as good as I do, you need a bit more of a challenge. And just for the record, notice I am not on Tex's list of people he has infected, and I believe I am the only one out of that group that has seen him necked.


 Let hope you are the only one who has had the awful experience! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O _/O


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

North slope don't got no avatar either....maybe one with Tex in the shower would be nice !!!!!.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My advair needs to be resized, but I am to dumb to figure it out. 45. you are as sick as the rest of us.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> My advair needs to be resized, but I am to dumb to figure it out. 45. you are as sick as the rest of us.


Sick? HA !!!!

Send your avatar over here...I can fix it fer ya !!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I really am afraid of what your would do to my avatar. Sicko...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

How about this one ??


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Where is it? I can't see it. Check out this cool moose picture I found. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> Where is it? I can't see it. Check out this cool moose picture I found. :lol:


Hey !!!! Nice avatar..!!!! Hopefully we can see your smiling face behind one of these racks in a week or two !!!! Good luck !!!..


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It should be a good hunt, hopefully I can produce!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and keep them comming. I have found a few sets I am looking at closely. Now the only thing to worry about is convincing my wife that I have been a good enough boy to buy one of the said archery sets :wink: .


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Remember, you won't have ANY fun unless you buy a traditional outfit!

Keeping a compound bow tuned and shooting well is like keeping a snowmobile running. :x 
And don't forget the sight, stabalizer, bow press, (when you break a string and can't get to a bow shop) 14 limb-saver rubber things to make it quiet, (well, kinda quiet) bow quiver, peep sight, level bubble, sight light, drop-away rest, rangfinder, cut-chart, release, back-up release (when you loose your first one) 97 piece tool set for minor fix-ups and tuning, and giant suitcase for hauling it all around in. $$$$$$$$, and more $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$! -)O(- 

You could look on the bright side of owning a copmpound. You'll get in tremendous shape packing it around all day, and if it ever breaks down or you get tired of dicking around with it you can always use it for a boat anchor, farm implement, or something to put in the back of your truck bed to give you better traction in the winter. Plus, if you miss, you can always blame your equipment.:mrgreen: 

Cheers,

Tex


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

4x4 Bronco said:


> Now the only thing to worry about is convincing my wife that I have been a good enough boy to buy one of the said archery sets :wink: .


10 reasons why your wife should let you buy a bow.

1. Great exercise so you'll avoid having a heart attack at an early age.
2. Healthy addiction - better than booze, dope or gambling and cheaper, too.
3. The meat will save on grocery bills. (That's a lie, so only use it if telling her fibs is already a habit.)
4. You can hunt closer to home so you won't be gone so much.
5. Birds of a feather flock together and archers are great people. (She doesn't want you hanging out with one of those whacked out muzzle loader guys, does she?)
6. All that practice will give you big biceps. (It's half true - on your draw arm, anyway.)
7. A bow is much safer to have in the house.
8. A bow is a sacred weapon - ever hear of any gods or goddesses who shot guns?
9. You'll be pouty and sullen for weeks if you can't get a bow.
10. She's a wonderful woman that you love very, very, very much.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree... go talk to Gerald about bowhunting, even if you wind up not getting anything from him. God help you if you're lefthanded.... thats a PIA. Go to Cabelas, Sportsmans, or the archery shops and just shoot different makes and models of the bows.... if you get one that you like the feel of, thats a good starting point. My Bear bow isn't top of the line by any stretch of the imagination, but I'm comfortable with it and it just feels good in my hand... I've also learned to hold it right so that I don't eat the forearm skin off with my string when I shoot. :lol: The bad thing about pawnshops or places like KSL or Ebay is that you don't know the history of the bow... (if its been dry fired, if its been dropped or otherwise mistreated, etc). Getting a new one or something you can even have checked out by the shop guys (if, for instance you buy one that somebody is selling through them) is a big bonus. There were some nice bows on KSL and Ebay when I looked but my personal opinion is that I'd rather have something I know nobody else has beat up yet. That being said, I'm not telling you that all used bows are bad... its just a gut feeling thing I guess. I will say that having top of the line bows hasn't helped any of my friends take deer. I've talked to two that have missed shots and know of others (shooting Hoyts and PSE's) so the name won't kill a deer for you. Tex is right in that you can kill deer with a stick and string just like you can with compound... its just what feels right in your hand and what you prefer to do. Good luck and don't take it extremely seriously... just have fun figuring out just what you want....


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Remember, you won't have ANY fun unless you buy a traditional outfit!
> 
> Keeping a compound bow tuned and shooting well is like keeping a snowmobile running. :x
> And don't forget the sight, stabalizer, bow press, (when you break a string and can't get to a bow shop) 14 limb-saver rubber things to make it quiet, (well, kinda quiet) bow quiver, peep sight, level bubble, sight light, drop-away rest, rangfinder, cut-chart, release, back-up release (when you loose your first one) 97 piece tool set for minor fix-ups and tuning, and giant suitcase for hauling it all around in. $$$$$$$$, and more $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$! -)O(-
> ...


See I told you Tex is crazy....Listen twig man, some of like to shoot past 8 yards.. . Maybe you could gain some wisdom for my new signature.............


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Northslope is a trouble maker......I can see he didn't appreciate the moose avatar I sent him...is this one better?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I will use that avatar if I don't kill a moose. It will be one extra reason to hunt harder!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Listen twig man, some of like to shoot past 8 yards.. . Maybe you could gain some wisdom for my new signature.............


I'll shoot past 8 yards too. But with my honed hunting skills I don't have too. <<--O/

Ya, we'll see how much you like that "no dog" part when we get to South Dakota next month and you're busy running down a crippled rooster in knee deep grass..... :?  ... :lol:

As far as the flies part, well I love to fly fish too so I'll leave that one alone.

Carbon arrows. I shoot em to (when I don't have time to make wood ones), but mine are filled with foam to give them some mass so they weigh more than a knitting needle.

Smokin fast bow. Bwhhhaaaaa! I'm walkin talkin proof you don't need a fast bow to kill critters. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex, I shoot my birds like I shoot my deer/elk, they drop right to the ground! Do you have sights on your shotgun or do you use the force and 'feel' with it too. Tred would leave his gun at home and bring his longbow, maybe you should try. :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tred would leave his gun at home and bring his longbow, maybe you should try.


Deal. I've never gone after wild pheasants with my bow. Pen raised farm pheasants are a sinch to hit. I'm usually about 50% on those when pointed by my dog. 8)



> Do you have sights on your shotgun or do you use the force and 'feel' with it too.


Point and swing baby, point and swing. 8)

So, your good at gettin in the middle of those birds with a shotgun, that's good. When a rooster is shot you'd beter break a wing, a leg, and put two or three pellets in his head or you'll probably have a track star on your hands when he comes back to earth. 

And another thing, You must have a good sence of smell too, how else are you getting those birds found and in the air without a dog?

4X4, I hope you're enjoying this cuz we've hijacked the hell out of your thread.:twisted:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

4X4 is in morning because his beloved Broncos got waxed Sunday! *OOO* 

PRO


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, the Donkeys got sent to the glue factory! :twisted:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> 4X4 is in morning because his beloved Broncos got waxed Sunday! *OOO*
> 
> PRO


       It's shaping up to be a very poor start to the season, but don't count them out too quickly as my "Donkeys" still lead their division and have a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Just a note big brother Tex, and ya know I love ya's, but daaang! Switch to decaf.




























[/quote]

Ditto on the decaf....but not sure if I love you.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Daaang, I switched to decaf two years ago.... Oh well. *\-\*


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Still looking, but the wife is not sure the finances are right at the moment. When tax returns come she says I can get me one, so I have adequate time to investigate what fits me best. Still hoping to get out there after elk next season, but I want to make sure I can make the shot before I try to take one.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

4X4 Bronco

There are used bows available. I am sure that there are plenty on this forum who could hook you up to get you started. Tecnology is great, but starting out you don't need to spend ALOT to get going. Do like Tex said and start with a recurve for now. (you can pick a fairly good used one up for under $100, add a $16 for a string and a few more for 1/2 doz arrows and you are going.

Best to you!!!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I just want to be the last guy to respond to every post today.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Definately take someone who knows about archery to a pawn shop if you go. You can run across some good deals but you can also have some clown try and pawn some crap bow off on you for outrageous amounts of money. I just started archery this last year and was on a low budget and had to shop around and went through it all. Lucky for me my friend ended up getting the new Mathews and I ended up with his PSE. The draw is a little long for me (about 2 inches) but with enough practice I have found you can make it work. Good luck to you. This was the first year I did the archery and I am never going to do rifle again! I saw tons of elk and had a blast trying to sneak through to woods after them.


----------

